# post your



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just wanna see how much skillz yall had when built your first bike and how old were you








for my nefew when I was 14 his lil ass dont take care of nothing


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i didnt build my first one, i got a picture of it somewhere just cant find it
the first one i built i never took a picture of and the one in my avatar is my third one


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I was rollin stock at 13. Mine was blue.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

my first bike....built it few months ago


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 13 2006, 09:44 PM~6366427
> *I was rollin stock at 13. Mine was blue.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that color frame in the picture


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

my first I was about 22


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my first one wen i was 10








and dis one and im 14


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT
any one else


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you had a baddass bike at 10 did you make that or you pop


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

heres a flic of my first bike, i built it in 99 i think...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALONG TIME AGO :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 14 2006, 03:38 PM~6368679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me and my pops


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i was 12 or 13 
it was a bling bling turned to one lol 
took me the whole summer just to get a fuken 40 dollar bent fork :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah man took me forever to save for that bike to get done . bought the frame for 5 dollars got it painted for 20 :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 04:54 PM~6369202
> *i was 12 or 13
> it was a bling bling turned to one lol
> took me the whole summer just to get a fuken 40 dollar bent fork :uh:
> ...


the first bike i built was just like this but with 16" wheels and the spring taken out


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this i put together never finished with what i wanted to do ! with it but my favorite rider ! 










this was one that i had a while ago iliked but not a great rider and i didnt like some of the body work ! 










this is my first lowrider bike i bought off a buddy that needed some cash and so my bro bought it for me as a gift and as soon as i got it i rode that fucker every where and any where and then i started to meet some other people that had lowrider bikes and they showed me some show bikes and since then i wanted to customize myframe so i took it apart sanded down the frame did the tank and cut out the seat post and then add a flat twisted pole that i got chromed but hey i loved this bike alot as of right now the frame sits in my back yard rusting up but some day it will some love :cheesy: hopefully but this frame will be my favorite i learned alot from it !


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

number one, first one dad showed me how to do it at 13  


number 2, i built at 14 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AINT NOTHEN LIKE THAT FIRST LOVE THO


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 14 2006, 11:54 PM~6370880
> *number one, first one dad showed me how to do it at 13
> 
> 
> *


i used to ride like that back in the day. youll all see it soon im making areplica of my first lowrider bike next year. lets say that at the time a regular untwisted bent fork was 75.00


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

my 1st bike


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my first was given to me by my brother when i was 7 or 8 in 97 i think and then when i turned 13 i rebuilt it into my red bike but i think im rebuild it again just do some bodywrok on it its nice to say u still have your frist lowrider bike and its a schwinn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats real cool man yup gave mine to my nefew he doesnt know what he got


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 14 2006, 10:49 PM~6370862
> *this i put together never finished with what i wanted to do ! with it but my favorite rider !
> 
> 
> ...


would you be willing to sell that frame that you have in the backyard? if so how much pm me.


----------



## Jokker65 (Feb 4, 2006)

my lil bro'z 1st bike.....he is 11 yrs. old.......





















i am currently building one so i will get pics later


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright, here's a few pictures of my first bike

this is my cousin rick posing with my bike. check out my magazines


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's another one. this one was before cause i didn't have a sissy bar or mirrors or even grips


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 15 2006, 03:54 AM~6369202
> *i was 12 or 13
> it was a bling bling turned to one lol
> took me the whole summer just to get a fuken 40 dollar bent fork :uh:
> ...



I feel ya bro. I remember the first summer I worked my ass off. I worked like 40 hours a week doing two jobs. For 3 months I barely took home like $800 after taxes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Not my first but similar to my first bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My first lolo. Paid $1000 for it just like this. Showed it for 5 years, took about 30 trophies with it and retired it in 2005 when I busted out with Tombstone. You might see the frame again next year hno:


If you're wondering, the only thing I have left as far as parts is the flat twisted fender braces. I sold the rest of the parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 10:07 AM~6377516
> *My first lolo.  Paid $1000 for it just like this.  Showed it for 5 years, took about 30 trophies with it and retired it in 2005 when I busted out with Tombstone.  You might see the frame again next year hno:
> If you're wondering, the only thing I have left as far as parts is the flat twisted fender braces.  I sold the rest of the parts.
> 
> ...


awww, where's the dolphin fender? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 16 2006, 09:32 PM~6378582
> *awww, where's the dolphin fender? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I still got it, its for sale. $100 firm


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2006, 01:47 PM~6379179
> *I still got it, its for sale.  $100 firm
> 
> 
> ...


that would be good for someone with a "Flipper" themed bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2006, 06:21 PM~6384921
> *that would be good for someone with a "Flipper" themed bike
> *


I've actually seen a bike with a dolphin theme in San Diego but I didn't have the fender with me at the time to try to sell to him :banghead:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is my first lowrider bike. It's called "Up in Smoke"


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

that bike is tight u should buy marajunia pedals from dtwist that be sick


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

my first bike when I got it in 1998











the same bike about 3 weeks later


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ive always liked the rear fender on that bike reminds me of a trials bike


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Those Marijuana pedals you were talking about. Do you know how much they run for? Where can I get them?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 18 2006, 10:50 PM~6394745
> *Those Marijuana pedals you were talking about. Do you know how much they run for? Where can I get them?
> *



Hit up Dtwist. He listed them on is website for $125 unplated I believe. Well worth it though :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you know the name of the site?


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

dtwist.com


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2006, 11:53 AM~6394771
> *Hit up Dtwist.  He listed them on is website for $125 unplated I believe.  Well worth it though :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah, never seen detail like that in a pedal before


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 18 2006, 11:02 PM~6394879
> *hell yeah, never seen detail like that in a pedal before
> *


Yeah its one of the most detailed sets of pedals I've ever seen. Its done right too, perfect shape :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 18 2006, 01:58 PM~6394842
> *thanks
> *


  no problem


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's some pics of mine and my homies bikes....lots of bondo, and lots of hard ass work.....the year was 1978-79......the whitewall tires barely came out......hahaha!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats old school


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one else


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

my 1st bike is the red bike the blue bike was my 2nd


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

my first bike i ever built....dont got a full biult pic ill post up later








and my 2nd bike i did








and im making this one into this


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Here is the first bike my son and i built back in 2000


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Mar 16 2007, 05:49 PM~7493196
> *Here is the first bike my son and i built back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Mar 16 2007, 05:49 PM~7493196
> *Here is the first bike my son and i built back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


 i like those rims.....n that skull in the display


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 05:56 PM~7493226
> *i like those rims.....n that skull in the display
> *


u like everything fooo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 06:04 PM~7493271
> *u like everything fooo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 06:05 PM~7493276
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 16 2007, 06:56 PM~7493226
> *i like those rims.....n that skull in the display
> *


damn looks like a bike straight from 95 i want to build one that looks like that but no more bikes for awhile


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

You guys in THEE ARTISTICS have some really nice clean bikes. Cant wait to see them in person this year.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Mar 17 2007, 12:07 PM~7496787
> *You guys in  THEE ARTISTICS  have some really nice  clean bikes. Cant wait to see them in person this year.
> *


thnx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more bikes


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

my first bike, found the frame under a tree a few years back, decided to do sumthing with it a few months ago, its a schwinn frame i dont know the year of it, but the serial number is on the back where the wheel goes. anyone know wut year range it would be?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

1952 THROUGH 1969
http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm
SOURCE


----------



## zelchco (Mar 22, 2007)

i was in JH School about 12yrs ago


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

My first bike 

 

Still the same bike and parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

didnt you sell that bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2007, 03:46 PM~7534704
> *didnt you sell that bike
> *


Sold it on ebay for $500 + then the buyer never paid, so i sold to another person on layitlow from aus for $350


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for all the new faces


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

my first and my first b
















ondo frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My first bike was some bmx bike that I got along time ago. I used to ride it alot and my older brother made us ride our bikes hella far. This is my first Schwinn that turned into my trike. I started it in 1994 and I still got it.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are pictures of my bike in it's stages it was called a kent lonerider pretty much a knock off aztlan cruiser I got from santa I got more pic.'s some where just gotta find them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmmmm


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

started when i was 12, im 16 now and still working on it.







[/IMG]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post more pics New peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

this is my first bike i put together back in 2001. Use to be all Chrome and now what u see in the pic's. I still show it but now im putin it up after this year.  New bike on the scene :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY BIKE.DID EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE PINNSTRIPING.


----------



## Brownprider4eva (Jul 26, 2007)

My first bike when i was 13


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHERE U FROM?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brownprider4eva_@Jul 30 2007, 09:04 PM~8430229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, like the home made down crown.


----------



## Brownprider4eva (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2007, 08:12 PM~8430289
> *WHERE U FROM?
> *


Georgia


----------



## Brownprider4eva (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 30 2007, 08:16 PM~8430327
> *nice, like the home made down crown.
> *


thanx


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brownprider4eva_@Jul 30 2007, 06:36 PM~8430471
> *Georgia
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

My first lolo.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i owned several bent 26 inch fork lowriders prior oldest i can remember was a 20 inch spearback sears bike with a bent 26 inch fork and 16 inch baby daytons wheels


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Cool but my bike was 26".


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8431542
> *Cool but my bike was 26".
> *


i owned one beachcruiser and it was bad ass red wheels black primer og goodyears it was also the only Elgin i ever owned and like a dumbass i traded it for a schwinn


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

this was mine




[img=http://aycu13.webshots.com/image/23852/2000565171507705446_th.jpg]


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Oct 23 2006, 08:44 AM~6424768
> *Here's some pics of mine and my homies bikes....lots of bondo, and lots of hard ass work.....the year was 1978-79......the whitewall tires barely came out......hahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats truly amazing. The pioneers of lowriding.


----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

all of this bikes are nice...continue the topic...more pics


----------



## ELs1k (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## LJ$LJ (Aug 12, 2005)

i like this bike espesially the frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 05:45 PM~7493174
> *my first bike i ever built....dont got a full biult pic ill post up later
> 
> 
> ...


who designed that frame :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry the pic is not that good this was when I was 11 my dad did all the body work on it I'll see if I can find more pics of it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see alot of new faces. Post what ya had.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

im building a replica of my first bike 16 inch wheels and all


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

this was my first one


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY FIRST LOW LOW


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 25 2007, 11:51 PM~8871850
> *MY FIRST LOW LOW
> *


WAS GAY!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AGAIN MY FIRST LOW LOW


----------



## 2Tujunga3 (May 26, 2007)

This is my first bike, im 15 its for sale so hit em up with a price


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im seeing alot of new faces in here. post your bikes homies


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

this was my first
http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/6024/bikepm9.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:33 PM~9464499
> *this was my first
> http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/6024/bikepm9.jpg
> *


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

yep there it is
i messed up the image thing


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

MY VERY 1RST LO LO


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i still love that bike


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:45 PM~9464557
> *i still love that bike
> *


 :cheesy: THANXS HOMIE-I STILL HAVE THAT FRAME-TURNING THAT INTO MY DAILY RIDER-PUTTING ON A TRIKE KIT


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

are you going to leave the tiny rims on it


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:51 PM~9464586
> *are you going to leave the tiny rims on it
> *


I PUT THEM ON MY NEW BIKE


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

oh alright, cool


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:08 PM~9464677
> *oh alright, cool
> *


DO U LIKE WRESTLING/HAVE U MEET THE MACHO MAN/I HAVE A COUPLE PICS WITH RANDY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 16 2007, 01:11 PM~9464694
> *DO U LIKE WRESTLING/HAVE U MEET THE MACHO MAN/I HAVE A COUPLE PICS WITH RANDY
> *


ahahahhahaha
post em up


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ive gotta see those
i never met him


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:14 PM~9464712
> *ive gotta see those
> i never met him
> *












HERE'S A POLARIOD PIC HOMIE


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

damn thats funny, how long ago was that


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 01:31 PM~9464804
> *damn thats funny, how long ago was that
> *


THE FIRST PIC WAS WHEN HE WAS STILL IN THE "W.W.F.-THE SECOND PIC WAS WHEN FINISHED HIS CARRER IN THE W.C.W.,SEVERAL YEAR'S AGO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhhhh yeahhhhhh.LOL


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

man i have a few good friends who would give anything to be you in those pictures


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 02:01 PM~9464947
> *man i have a few good friends who would give anything to be you in those pictures
> *


I ALSO HAVE PICS WITH -hulk hogan,lilian garcia,vince/shane/stepanie mcmahon,john cena,mick foley,undertaker,jimmy snuka,shawn micheals,golddust,rowdy piper,yokozuna,owen hart,jim duggan,honky tonk man,one man gang,d.d.p.,scott hall,vader,bam bam bigelow,lex luger,iron sheik,al snow,nasty boys,god father,big show,dudley boys,x-pac,y2j,lita,hardy boys,sting,and many more.....IM THE BIGGEST WRESTLING FAN AROUND...CALL ME ON MY CELL...I'LL CALL U RIGHT BACK..I HAVE FREE LONG DISTANCE.... :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 16 2007, 04:34 PM~9465113
> *I ALSO HAVE PICS WITH -hulk hogan,lilian garcia,vince/shane/stepanie mcmahon,john cena,mick foley,john cena,undertaker,jimmy snuka,shawn micheals,golddust,rowdy piper,yokozuna,owen hart,jim duggan,honky tonk man,one man gang,d.d.p.,scott hall,vader,bam bam bigelow,lex luger,iron sheik,al snow,nasty boys,god father,big show,dudley boys,x-pac,y2j,lita,hardy boys,sting,and many more.....IM THE BIGGEST WRESTLING FAN AROUND...CALL ME ON MY CELL...I'LL CALL U RIGHT BACK..I HAVE FREE LONG DISTANCE.... 720-621-8498 :biggrin:
> *


man i have to give you a jingle one of these days, shoot the breeze about some wrestling


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 02:37 PM~9465124
> *man i have to give you a jingle one of these days, shoot the breeze about some wrestling
> *


COOL CALL ME ANY TIME-TALK 2 U LATER-GOT 2 GET READY 4 2NITE'S PAY PER VIEW!!!!OOOOOOOOOOOOOHH YEEEEEEEEEEAA :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

oh crap there is one tonight huh, i havent watched wrestling in a while since it isnt what it used to be, back in the good ol days


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 16 2007, 02:47 PM~9465150
> *oh crap there is one tonight huh, i havent watched wrestling in a while since it isnt what it used to be, back in the good ol days
> *



YEA-WRESTLING REALLY CHANGED OVER THE YEARS-SINCE VINCE TOOK OVER EVERTHING-THE PAY PER VIEW WAS REALLY "CRAP" LAST NITE!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 16 2007, 03:34 PM~9465113
> *I ALSO HAVE PICS WITH -hulk hogan,lilian garcia,vince/shane/stepanie mcmahon,john cena,mick foley,undertaker,jimmy snuka,shawn micheals,golddust,rowdy piper,yokozuna,owen hart,jim duggan,honky tonk man,one man gang,d.d.p.,scott hall,vader,bam bam bigelow,lex luger,iron sheik,al snow,nasty boys,god father,big show,dudley boys,x-pac,y2j,lita,hardy boys,sting,and many more.....IM THE BIGGEST WRESTLING FAN AROUND...CALL ME ON MY CELL...I'LL CALL U RIGHT BACK..I HAVE FREE LONG DISTANCE.... :biggrin:
> *


you got any old wrestling magazines


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ya know its funny that even my first bike was better than Str8ParkNSwap's best bike :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:wave: HEY KOOLAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 29 2008, 06:50 PM~9810813
> *:wave: HEY KOOLAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


worst


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

this is my 1st bike


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

built these without any knowledge of lowrider bikes. always gonna keep these the same. now that i have the bug, gonna try some more


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is my first bike from the early to mid 90's, when most of you were still in you diapers


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

here my 1st bike. ddn't build it but i replaced a lot of stuff.

this waz taken at the park in El Paso, TX on Easter last year


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 8 2008, 06:44 PM~9898348
> *here my 1st bike. ddn't build it but i replaced a lot of stuff.
> 
> this waz taken at the park in El Paso, TX on Easter last year
> ...


HOW MUCH U PAID WHEN U GOT IT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my sons 1st lowrider at 18 months old :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 11 2008, 07:38 PM~9919274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude you have posted that pic all over this forum. wtf?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is mine


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 8 2008, 06:51 PM~9898389
> *HOW MUCH U PAID WHEN U GOT IT
> *


i think i paid like $420 for it


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

heres mt first bike. im in the black.turned it into a lowrider when i was 12 was goin to change the frame but decided not 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

my lil girls first trike above :biggrin:


----------



## DickyP (Feb 19, 2008)

Built Spring of '07; started my addiction.


----------



## DickyP (Feb 19, 2008)

Built Spring of '07; started my addiction.


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL
MISS CHERRY VIEJITOS B.C I.E.


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

LIL
MISS CHERRY VIEJITOS B.C I.E


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for all the new people


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

I made this in 1975. The frame is from a 1966 Stingray. I did the bodywork and had it painted at a place called "Kens Kustom Cycles" ( a motorcycle shop). This is a recent photo of the bike (last year), the old paint is disintegrating and the show chrome is worn down to the nickle now :uh: . The bike has been like this for 33 years. I was 15 when I made it. Still has all the orignal parts. The seat used to be red, it's faded to a pinky color now :uh: 










Brain


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I built this in 1980










found the frame at the junkyard. 1st made into a dirtbike then converted to a lowrider after i saw these 3 guys with theres! 

i still have the seat in my garage

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

HERE'S MY FIRST LO LO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your have already posted it in here tubs


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

Had one just like this when i was 13.Took me about a whole year to save up the money for parts and accesories.I did it all alone with allowance money. :biggrin: 












Did a few more bikes but couldnt find the pics.Heres the last one i had at 17....


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10543500
> *Your have already posted it in here tubs
> *













HERE'S juangotti GOING HOME FROM A BIKE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Apr 30 2008, 04:58 PM~10543642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heard you got punked the other day. ahahahaha chunk a munch


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2008, 04:02 PM~10543681
> *heard you got punked the other day. ahahahaha chunk a munch
> *



U HEARD WRONG FATTY!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Apr 30 2008, 05:08 PM~10543728
> *U HEARD WRONG FATTY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dont mess up my topic. chubs.ny problems make a topic


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brainchopper_@Apr 30 2008, 01:59 AM~10538888
> *I made this in 1975.  The frame is from a 1966 Stingray. I did the bodywork and had it painted at a place called "Kens Kustom Cycles" ( a motorcycle shop).  This is a recent photo of the bike (last year), the old paint is disintegrating and the show chrome is worn down to the nickle now :uh: .  The bike has been like this for 33 years. I was 15 when I made it.  Still has all the orignal parts. The seat used to be red, it's faded to a pinky color now :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nice! keep that bike!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching (Sep 4, 2007)

My first bike I ride it almost everyday  
















New parts coming soon :cheesy: 
sorry for the size of my pic :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

THIS IS MY FIRST BIKE :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

dave st first bike back in 88


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

still under construction 1st lowlow need info on were to get cuztumized parts


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

my other project


















yeah HOMIES I LOCATED AT THE EAST COAST... MARYLAND WASHINGTON D.C AREA TRYING TO KEEP DA LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE OVER HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 29 2008, 08:58 PM~11732816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


toyshop, tnt, wicked, mannies, bonecollector, y mas


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 07:28 PM~11733136
> *toyshop, tnt, wicked, mannies, bonecollector, y mas
> *


ok thanks homie 
damn i gots to cover up that bullet hole in the back of my truck... makes the bike look kind of uuuummm...


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Shadow's first bike

















didnt know wtf I was thinking with this bike lmao...it was a learning experience for me :happysad: 










this use to be a racing bike :uh: but switched out the seat to the one that was on my 20" bike, and changed the ram handbars to ape hangers that were on the 20"...came out decent..got alot of hate for it though Bahaha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my first an last pix from 2008 had this frame for nine yrs getting all redone it was called maryjane lol now it called lucky one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres my first bike.











god i miss that bike.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

MY 1ST BIKE (SORRY THE PIC IS SO BIG)


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

got my 1st bike when i was like 8 or 9 :biggrin:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

my first bike when i was 18


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11732864
> *my other project
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: please never wash your seat again :wow:


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 8 2010, 04:23 PM~17730476
> *:wow: please never wash your seat again  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

My fist bike.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

this was my first bike i made its the only pik i got of it i got a vid on u tube tho called MY LOWRIDER BIKE NITEMARE

i ended up getting 144 spoke chrome rims bent forks and a kont kit and i painted the handle bars black it looked sick tho in person


----------

